
Explaining the discrepancy in galaxy rotational curves, without dark matter - Protostome
https://www.preprints.org/manuscript/201908.0046/v1
======
Causality1
A question I have about dark matter is how its presence has affected our sub-
galactic measurements. If the galaxy is filled with a diffuse cloud of dark
matter, then so is our solar system and the space around our planet. Are our
instruments sensitive enough to detect its effects on the motion of bodies
around the sun? Is the presence of dark matter near us something we have to
account for when comparing physical constants derived from first principles or
underlying theory to the values we actually measure?

~~~
Protostome
This is one of the explanations: [https://medium.com/starts-with-a-bang/ask-
ethan-if-dark-matt...](https://medium.com/starts-with-a-bang/ask-ethan-if-
dark-matter-is-everywhere-why-havent-we-detected-it-in-our-solar-
system-67ca11f94b1f)

